# điều hòa âm trần Daikin inverter FCFC có thiết kế đơn giản kết hợp



## tranthibinh (17/5/22)

*Giá siêu ưu đãi khi mua hàng tại Thiên Ngân Phát trong mùa hè này




*


_*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT*_ 
*với Đội ngũ nhân viên tư vấn nhiệt tình, nhanh chóng, chuyên nghiệp
Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi qua:*

*Hotline hoặc Zalo (24/7): 0909 333 162 -  Ms Hà 

Ngoài  ra còn có các SĐT hỗ trợ:  (028) 66 789 516 -  (028) 66 764 052 - (028) 66 789 520

Gửi Email khi cần thông tin về giá với số lượng cụ thể: ctythiennganphat@gmail.com 

Tham khảo thêm các sản phẩm khác tại Website: maylanhdaikin.vn 

Địa chỉ: 244/25 Đường HT17, KP.2, Phường Hiệp Thành, Quận 12, TP.HCM*​* 





Về thiết kế của điều hòa âm trần FCFC:*
Dòng điều hòa âm trần Daikin inverter FCFC có thiết kế đơn giản kết hợp với màu trắng hiện đại phù hợp với nhiều không gian nội thất khác nhau. Dàn nóng với chiều cao chỉ còn 990mm, mặt nạ vuông đồng nhất cho tất cả các công suất đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ khi nhiều thiết bị được lắp đặt trong cùng một không gian.

Dòng điều hòa âm trần Daikin inverter FCFC được sản xuất và nhập khẩu nguyên bộ từ Thái Lan, sở hữu nhiều công nghệ hiện đại dòng điều hòa âm trần FCFC này sẽ là lựa chọn tối ưu cho mọi công trình.

Bên cạnh đó, điều hòa âm trần cassette Daikin FCFC được thiết kế cửa gió 360o giúp khí lạnh được phân tán nhanh và đều đến khắp căn phòng.
*Các công nghệ nổi bật trên điều hòa âm trần cassette Daikin FCFC: *
Công nghệ Inverter: Công nghệ inverter tiên tiến trên điều hòa âm trần cassette Daikin FCFC mang lại khả năng tiết kiệm điện năng tối ưu. Ngoài ra, công nghệ inverter còn giúp điều hòa vận hành êm ái và tăng tuổi thọ của sản phẩm.
Công nghệ thổi gió dễ chịu: Giúp *May lanh Daikin* âm trần FCFC tạo ra luồng gió tuần hòan làm mát toàn bộ căn phòng mang lại cảm giác sảng khoái mà không bao giờ cảm thấy lạnh buốt khó chịu.
Phin lọc khử mùi hiệu quả: Máy điều hòa âm trần Daikin inverter FCFC được trang bị phin lọc siêu bền (Chỉ cần vệ sinh 1 năm 1 lần) giúp ngăn ngừa bụi bẩn có hại cho sức khỏe, mang đến bầu không khí trong lành và an toàn cho người sử dụng.
Cánh tản nhiệt được xử lý chống ăn mòn: Để gia tăng độ bền Daikin đã trang bị cho dòng điều hòa này dàn tản nhiệt được xử lý sơ bộ bằng acryl.
Vận hành êm ái: Tùy vào từng chủng loại dàn lạnh mà độ ồn giao động từ 32 dB(A) đến 45 dB(A). Dàn nóng vận hành ở mức độ ồn từ 48 dB(A) đến 58 dB(A).

*Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Daikin FCFC140DVM/RZFC140DY1 -Inverter Gas R32*
*

*
46.200.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Daikin FCFC125DVM/RZFC125DY1 -Inverter Gas R32*
*

*
42.350.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Daikin FCFC100DVM/RZFC100DVM -Inverter Gas R32*
*

*
38.650.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Daikin FCFC85DVM/RZFC85DVM -Inverter Gas R32*
*

*
33.850.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)

*Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Daikin FCFC71DVM/RZFC71DVM -Inverter Gas R32*

*

*

32.750.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)

*Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Daikin FCFC60DVM/RZFC60DVM -Inverter Gas R32*

*

*

30.450.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Daikin FCFC50DVM/RZFC50DVM -Inverter Gas R32*
*

*
25.350.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)
*Máy Lạnh Âm Trần Daikin FCFC40DVM/RZFC40DVM -Inverter Gas R32*
*

*
20.500.000 VNĐ / BỘ
(Giá đã bao gồm VAT)





*CTY THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp 1 số máy lạnh sau:
*

*MÁY LẠNH TREO TƯỜNG DAIKIN *
 
*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN DAIKIN*
 
*MÁY LẠNH ÁP TRẦN DAIKIN *
 
*MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG DAIKIN *
 
*MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN DAIKIN *
 
*MÁY LẠNH MULTI DAIKIN*
* 
RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH!* 
*Nguồn tin: Tin tức & Sự kiện -*


----------

